# dSLR Backpack



## Soul Rebel (Aug 5, 2006)

I might be able to purchase a good backpack to carry my camera around and to be honest...I know little about which computer backpack makers are any good. I have heard of Lowepro and looking at their site there are a few that I like. I also found a Tamrac Expedition 4 backpack that I really like. 

Does anybody have any recomendations?


----------



## bitteraspects (Aug 5, 2006)

i have a tamrac personally, and i love it.  but i need to look into a bigger bag now that i bought 2 more 20Ds.


----------



## usayit (Aug 5, 2006)

Perhaps start by posting the equipment you want to carry so posters know how large of a bag you'll need.

I have a Tamrac Expedition 5.  For the purpose it serves, I like it.  I can fit more stuff in it than I'm willing to carry on my back.  Well designed and padded.  The newer version seems to have some really nice additional features.  It was mainly used to haul equipment during transit as well as airplane flights.  Its faired well and I've had mine for quite a few years.

On the other hand, my backpack hasn't seen much use the past year or so.  I've learned that I prefer quick and easy access which is just not possible with the backpacks in general.  It also brings unwanted attention as it is pretty obviously designed for cameras.

Amazingly enough, the bag that sees the most daily use is simply a messenger bag purchased from the local Gap store with a Domke 3 sectional insert.


----------



## dsp921 (Aug 5, 2006)

I have an Tamrac Expedition 5 as well, it's a very nice bag.  It's fits my camera body,  28-70mm f/2.8, 70-200mm f/2.8, 50mm f/1.8, a TC17EII, flash, Omni Bounce, rooom for a couple more medium sized lenses, tons of room for extra memory, batteries, cell phone, mounting place for a tripod.  The harness is thick and comfortable and it is well built.  It works with either the 28-70 or the 70-200 mounted, both are fairly large lenses.  I'm happy with mine and would recommend it.


----------



## Soul Rebel (Aug 5, 2006)

I have the Nikon D50 along with the kit lens, 18-55, and a Sigma 70-300 telephoto/macro lens. Other than that I have very little but I have plans to upgrade so I would like the space to carry 1-2 more lenses. I also have a tripod.


----------



## KevinR (Aug 5, 2006)

I have the Lowepro Computrekker Plus AW. So far I really like it.


----------



## niccig (Aug 6, 2006)

When I get paid on Friday I'm buying the Lowepro CompuDaypack.  I visited Best Buy with my camera gear and was able to fit it all in there - Nikon F80 w/50mm attached, plus Nikkor 35-80, dimage z6 (point&shoot) & film.  Everyone looked at me like I was a little crazy   But I like it because I carry my laptop around too, and it fits perfectly.  The build felt really sturdy, and it was comfortable on my back for the 30 seconds that I wore it.  No built-in tripod holder though.


----------



## Soul Rebel (Aug 6, 2006)

Does the Tamrac Expedition have a space to put your laptop?


----------



## doenoe (Aug 6, 2006)

i got a Lowepro Slingshot 200AW. Works like a charm. It doesnt have space to put a laptoop in though.


----------



## Soul Rebel (Aug 6, 2006)

I am torn whether I want something to carry my laptop as well. I have a nice Targus laptop backpack that does well for that. So far I havent taken my laptop along with my camera equipment. However, it would be nice to take a 2-3 day trip and be able to carry both, allowing me to upload my pictures and have more shooting space.

I dont plan to use both at the same time so I really could take both backpacks. Hmm.


----------



## Max_Geoghegan (Feb 28, 2014)

*I Have a WB1626B Pro Digital Studio Camera Backpack that i would sell you if you want for a good price
i got it for 70 shipped ill give it to you for 50 *[FONT=Helvetica neue, Helvetica, Verdana, sans-serif]*shipped *[/FONT]


----------



## Max_Geoghegan (Feb 28, 2014)

just pm if ur interested


----------



## JoeW (Feb 28, 2014)

First, don't buy any bag, sling, backpack, or holster b/c any of us recommend it.  For this kind of stuff, fit is personal.  A backpack that rides well on me may give you back spasms.  A sling that works for Max may be unusable for you.  Once you've got an idea of what options are on your list, go to a camera store or a Best Buy and try some on.  See how they fit.  See how easy you can use/access them.

Second, as someone else posted above, list the equipment you want to carry.

Third, think through how you're going to use it.  Realistically a backpack is great for getting gear from Point A to Point B.  It's not so great for doing shooting between A & B.  It's also not great if you're in a car (say...a safari or maybe driving around like Yellowstone).  If you want something to hold lens while you shoot, then you probably want a sling.  But most slings aren't so good for laptops.  Messenger bags can be good for a laptop, a body and maybe 2 lens plus a few other items.  What this means is that there are times when you want a backpack (b/c you're hauling gear for 2 hours and then you're going to shoot) and then there are other people who are going hiking and will shoot as they hike (so they need to be able to access their gear without taking a backpack off).  Will you need it to be water proof (b/c you'll be hiking outdoors in weather)?  Attach a tripod?  Carry clothes and food with it as well.

For me, I have a messenger back that I added an insert into that will hold a body, 3 lens, and a laptop.  I have a Tamrac holster (which is what I use most of the time).  I have a Case Logic backpack.  And when I fly, my shooting gear (including soft box, stand, tripod, speed lights, backdrop, lens, bodies) get divided between a backpack (which also holds 2 laptops) and a soft-sided duffle (which is carryon sized).  It works for me.  I'm sure it wouldn't work for many others.  But provide more details about what you have and how you're going to use it...then people can offer better advice.


----------



## KmH (Feb 28, 2014)

FWIW - It''s a thread that died in 2006.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 28, 2014)

KmH said:


> FWIW - It''s a thread that died in 2006.



NOOOOOOooooooooooooo.  You just thought it died.  It is dreaded ZOMBIE THREAD!!!!!


----------

